# 100K for a bass boat! Really?



## Jim (Jan 12, 2015)

They can keep it. I like Tin :LOL2: 

https://obsessedwithfishing.com/well-weve-done-100000-bass-boat/


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 12, 2015)

X2 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 12, 2015)

Loan calculator says: $100,000.00 at 6% for 120 months (10 yrs) would be monthly payment of $1110.21... :shock: 

I knew a guy about 10 years ago with a $30,000.00 bass boat, all he did was go bobber fishing for bluegills and race up and down the lake.

Went fishing once (only once) with a guy that had a $50,000.00 20ft ranger. Took about an hour to launch and another hour to retrieve it at the parking lot / ramp, not an exaggeration. Anything you did, he was worried about scratching the boat or something. Drove it way too fast on the water for me anyway with the 250hp outboard. Thing had a keyboard where you put in a code to start the motor. 

Tim


----------



## JMichael (Jan 12, 2015)

How's that saying go, A fool and his money..... :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 12, 2015)

That's crazy, TINS Rule :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 12, 2015)

and you still need to pull it with something.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 12, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> and you still need to pull it with something.



I found the tow vehicle for it a few days back..


----------



## KMixson (Jan 12, 2015)

$100,000? They better have a barrel where I fish stocked well with trophy sized bass I can drop my hook into for that price.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 13, 2015)

#-o #-o #-o


----------



## Keystone (Jan 13, 2015)

Just think of the amount of real nice Tin Boats one could have for the same price! I thought the $12k I spent on my new G3 was allot for a boat.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone else notice the 300hp Evinrude G2 on the stern?

The price list shows a Merc Verado 300hp ...


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 13, 2015)

I did notice the motors. at that price I don't think anyone that is purchasing it would notice.


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 13, 2015)

that's gross


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jan 14, 2015)

Jimney Crickets :shock: For that price you could buy your self a nice comfortable Garage to store a cheaper, but better, Tin Boat.....and most likely the garage would come with a house attached to warm your butts in the evenings...... :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2015)

WiskeyJaR said:


> Jimney Crickets :shock: For that price you could buy your self a nice comfortable Garage to store a cheaper, but better, Tin Boat.....and most likely the garage would come with a house attached to warm your butts in the evenings...... :wink:



And a few acres to grow chickens…….. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael (Jan 15, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> I did notice the motors. at that price I don't think anyone that is purchasing it would notice.


IMO anyone that's paying that price is too stupid to notice, but that's just my opinion, to each their own.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have two of those sitting in my garage right now. They're back ups to the one I fish out of. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## DrNip (Jan 16, 2015)

God those new Evinrude motors are sick. I like em. Heard a lot of people say they don't like em though.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 16, 2015)

DrNip said:


> God those new Evinrude motors are sick. I like em. Heard a lot of people say they don't like em though.


It may be when they find out the first scheduled maintenance is a grand.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2015)

gillhunter said:


> DrNip said:
> 
> 
> > God those new Evinrude motors are sick. I like em. Heard a lot of people say they don't like em though.
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## DuraCraft (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with y'all boys. I've fished from friends' high dollar so called "bass" boats, y'all know, them old boys who fish for competition. I sure wish I could win one, or somebody would give me one. I'd sell it the very next day and just keep fishing from my 1950s era DuraCraft (in case y'all were wondering how I got me name here). The fish that thing has hauled out of salt water marshes, lakes, rivers, creeks, man, not nary bass boat could match. Plus, they were all good eating! And, much more comfortable!


----------

